# GA now gets the Campus Carry



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

It's been a long battle but I think we will now have Campus Carry for permit holders in GA. I only wish they could have done this back when I was in school.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...y-legislation-passes-senate-heads-to-governor


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

shaolin said:


> It's been a long battle but I think we will now have Campus Carry for permit holders in GA. I only wish they could have done this back when I was in school.
> 
> https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...y-legislation-passes-senate-heads-to-governor


Damn sure wish they would do that here in Indiana!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

The governor still has to sign it. GeorgiaCarry.org has sent out information that Soros and Bloomberg are now trying to influence the governor to veto the legislation.

Stay tuned.

At this point the governor can a) sign the bill into law, b) veto the bill in which case an override would be necessary, or c)the governor could ignore the bill, in which case it will become law without his signature.

To quote Yogi: "It ain't over 'til it's over."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was in the gunshop yesterday, this guy was bending over looking in a display case at handguns. 

His carry gun falls out and hits the floor, lol. It was a glock, it didn't go off. But I was frickin amazed.

Haven't read the campus carry "BILL" but I hope it doesn't bite us in the arse.

I don't trust politicians taking away gun rights, and I certainly don't trust politicians writing gun laws.

:smt1099


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

The Governor said he would sign it. Stated that the people who don't want it say the same thing that didn't occur at the other places it was allowed. "The bill heads to the desk of the governor, who said last month that opponents' concerns about the bill "lack validity." I think he is going to sign it. About time I can travel around my town without worrying about breaking the law if the wrong cops decides to push the limits of the law.


----------

